# How does Dr. Kirk's work?



## qquake (Nov 12, 2016)

I recently started using Dr. Kirk's Micro Magic polishing wax on acrylic. I've used it on a couple dozen pens, and am pretty happy with the results. But how does it work? It seems almost magical. Here is my old regimen:

Wet sand with 320 and 400. Wet sand with all 9 grades of Micro-Mesh. Novus 3 then 2, then finish with PlastX.

My new regimen:

Dry sand with 120 and 240, to refine the shape. Wet sand with 320, 400, and 600. Dr. Kirk's 1, 2, and 3. Novus 3 then 2, then finish with PlastX. Basically it's slightly less hassle, not having to use the Micro-Mesh. The photos are in order:

1. After 120
2. After 240
3. After wet sanding through 600
4. After Dr. Kirk's 1, 2, and 3
5-7. After Novus 3 and 2, and PlastX


----------



## TonyL (Nov 12, 2016)

Friction and heat. Call me. And will send you some. I will pay for shipping. Just donate $5 to the IAP.

Delete.


----------



## qquake (Nov 13, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Friction and heat. Call me. And will send you some. I will pay for shipping. Just donate $5 to the IAP.
> 
> Delete.



I'm confused.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 13, 2016)

I thought you were thinking about buying it. I didn't fully read your post - my fault. I can't achieve the advertised finish with it - so I was offering to give some to folks you want to try versus throwing it out.

CSUSA,,has a rep that participated in the testing of the product..and I asked him the same question that you asked. And he responded "friction/abrasion and heat (which sounds like friction). Any way, it looks like you are please with it and the finish in the photo looks very nice.


----------

